
Bitcoin investor who forgot he bought £17 of it - ghosh
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2479011/Bitcoin-investor-forgot-bought-17-currency-checks-years-later-worth-551-000.html
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6634663](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6634663)

